# Appetite Gone WTF



## jackson1 (Apr 13, 2016)

I am just now 6 wks into 500 Test E / 500 Tren E.  All is going well except my appetite is in the toilet.  I mean I have never had this problem and always can eat like a horse, but not any more.  Is this normal?  Anything to combat it or just force feed myself till end of cycle?  

Thanks everyone.


----------



## snake (Apr 13, 2016)

I personally would not have a problem with that diet wise. Are you having a problem finishing a normal meal or you're just not hungry? Anything else change with your workouts like cardio? Same work schedule and sleep?


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 13, 2016)

Tren has that effect on me sometimes although ... Not to the extent of d-Bol or drol does


----------



## 956Vette (Apr 13, 2016)

Stimulate that ghrelin via GHRP-6 if you must...(just laying out a wildcard option on the table). 500 tren e is stout, you might be fine with half the dosage going fwd.


----------



## jackson1 (Apr 13, 2016)

snake said:


> I personally would not have a problem with that diet wise. Are you having a problem finishing a normal meal or you're just not hungry? Anything else change with your workouts like cardio? Same work schedule and sleep?



Snake - it's both.  The idea of food isn't as sexy as it used to be and half way through I'm taking deep breaths and trying to psych myself up like I'm doing a damn food challenge.  Weights are the same but I admit I'm doing more cardio.  I'm trying to cut/recomp on the tren vs. bulk.  Its up from like 3 days a week to 5 or 6.  Nothing crazy tho 20-30 mins stairs or high resistance elliptical.   Work and sleep are the same, though I'm soaking through pillows with these damn night sweats . . .


----------



## jackson1 (Apr 13, 2016)

956Vette said:


> Stimulate that ghrelin via GHRP-6 if you must...(just laying out a wildcard option on the table). 500 tren e is stout, you might be fine with half the dosage going fwd.



Not familiar with GHRP-6 . . . will have to research that one a bit . . .


----------



## 956Vette (Apr 14, 2016)

jackson1 said:


> Not familiar with GHRP-6 . . . will have to research that one a bit . . .


For many, including myself, GHRP-6 can make you feel like a bottomless pit...great before visiting the buffet


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 14, 2016)

Could be anything...maybe the tren but I didn't experience this side, then again everyones different. You taking any new pre-workouts or stimulants? you can add shakes if its that bad but imo if your appetite is supressed there's no point in running the compound, especially if your bulking. Maybe good for cutting but u still gotta eat a **** load when cutting.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 14, 2016)

It's definitely the tren. Next time try running a lower dose test along side the tren. Like 250 test 500 tren. I had the same problem with my appetite on the same exact cycle u are running. Then the next cycle I ran 250 test 400-500 tren (don't remember exact dose) and had no appetite issues.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 14, 2016)

Maybe your wife's cooking just sucks? 

Or drop either the test dose or the tren dose.


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 14, 2016)

I usually loose appetite due to stress/over thinking ,
Never had a issue with appetite on Tren


----------



## Beefcake (Apr 14, 2016)

I hate the night sweats, especially in summer.  You could try to reduce the tren dose like they said.


----------



## Big Worm (Apr 15, 2016)

If you can't force yourself to eat then throw your juice in the garbage and go do crossfit. No eat, no grow.


----------



## jackson1 (Apr 15, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> It's definitely the tren. Next time try running a lower dose test along side the tren. Like 250 test 500 tren. I had the same problem with my appetite on the same exact cycle u are running. Then the next cycle I ran 250 test 400-500 tren (don't remember exact dose) and had no appetite issues.



Nice - thanks for the feedback Ecks.


----------



## jackson1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Big Worm said:


> If you can't force yourself to eat then throw your juice in the garbage and go do crossfit. No eat, no grow.



Oh I am - it's going down one way or another.


----------



## ToolSteel (Apr 15, 2016)

Shut up and eat :32 (17):


----------

